# Full Manual Valve Body for Auto Tranny



## billybeau75 (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if they make a full manual valve body or bands or anything like that for the 1992 automatic transmission. I am going to be bracket racing with my car and need the consistency of an automatic but am worried about blowing the whole shibang. A manual transmission is not an option. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this web site:

Level 10 Performance Transmission Systems Bulletproof Transmissions,Supercharger


----------

